# Today on RO- Wednesday



## mouse_chalk (Nov 4, 2009)

[align=center]





*Wednesday, 4th November 2009*




Hello!

I am now taking over Wednesdays, while Becca takes up Tuesdays. All change! 













Happy Birthday to...
*
lilbitsmom*

and

*jazzywoo*

inkelepht:


Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 











*Infirmary News:*

*bluepez* is worried about babies with  poopy butts 


*JadeIcing* is picking  Gabriel  up today from the vets- his neuter went well!

*Bounce* could use some good thoughts as their bunny recovers from  GI stasis. 





*Kiko* is a new member with a new bunny and  many questions!  Can you help her?
:dunno



*Luluznews* is wondering which rabbit you consider to be the best  pet breed? 
:dutch:rabbithop:bunny19



*Myia09* is  confused  about whether they have male or female bunnies?
ullhair:



*Gezabella09* is wondering if her bunny  Choppy  is normal- is this just a very happy bunny?
:bunnydance:



*Bubbles* is wondering why just-neutered bunny Bubbles has decided to  tear the place apart! 
:vacuum:




*Becca* is wondering if anyone has any tips on how to  revise for exams? 







*Orchid* is looking for information about  fish  and keeping them?
:dunno





Have you voted for  Gainesville Rabbit Rescue  today? They need your help! They are up to Number 99 in the national vote but they need to go further!
leaseplease:



*



*


*Who is this?!








Have a great day!
*[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 4, 2009)

Is that Helen's Toby?


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Laura!!



arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 4, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Is that Helen's Toby?


Yep! :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 4, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is that Helen's Toby?
> ...


:weee: :yahoo:


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2009)

:great:
Thanks for featuring Toby! 
Does everyone recognize him without his shark suit? :thumbup


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 4, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :great:
> Thanks for featuring Toby!
> Does everyone recognize him without his shark suit? :thumbup


You're welcome! I was going to use the shark suit picture, but I figured it would be too easy lol. I guess he's too recognisable in his own right anyway!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

Great news Jen. I knew it was Toby without doing Research first


----------

